# Gestational Surrogate



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it possible to use a female as a gestational surrogate or surrogate? Anyone know if it's ever been done? 
I know people use AI, just wondered if anyone is harvesting eggs too?? (another thread made me think about it, I'm not planning on making test tube dogs anytime soon. )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They do it with horses when the female is showing.


----------

